# WED NIGHT MEET UP????



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Just got back in last night from my 1st hitch off-shore. Is the Wed. night meetings still going on or does everyone go to the Softball game??? Didn't see where LITECATCH posted about a meeting. 



I just want to drink a few and BS a little.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

we did not meet last week. (a few of us were at the marina). the ball games have cut down on how many people show up. i will meet up tonight. lets vote on where.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't care where Scott. 



I finally have a little money in the bank. LOL!!!!!!!!!



I can meet at the ball field or the Marina.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

there is another thread going on meet up and everybody wants to buy deeplines a beer! im game if we can keep it on the west side.:letsdrink


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Nobody needs to buy me a beer, EXCEPT BADAZZCHEF, but thanks anyways. :angel



He owes me one for working my arse off and making me want to get out of the Cooking business. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I know LITECATCH don't care for the westside due to the distance but I'll swing buy and have a few with ya'll. Will be nice talking about fishing again. :letsdrink


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Murph, Bonita Dan ordered us a case of Southern Flavor. do you need any. i got some extras for ya. they ended up being 6 dollars per bottle!! where on the west side do ya'll want to meet?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Yea, I need some Scott. $6 a bottle is great. Did they not charge for shipping? I'll take 3 bottles. Let me know how much. 



I guess Fishermans Corner. If it is to far I understand. I will hook up with you next week though. 



Oh, I talked to Jeff Yancey about the next reunion. I have to call and see what the committee said though.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

18 bucks for 3 bottles. that includes shipping! what a great price. i'll see ya at the Corner.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

hey scott is there any of that southern flavor left? do you have it or dan? have you talked to dan is he gonna make it? i owe him some beers.:letsdrink


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

i have a few left, do you need some? i'll bring some extras tonight. i have not talked to Dan today.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

if you have extra i will take them.it will go good on them burgers im cookin for the blues party!:letsdrink


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I believe there are still 6 available. I don't know,gotta look. How many ya want SlipNFall?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

if you have three i could use three. we gonna see ya at fishermans corner dan?

:letsdrink


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

we gonna see ya at fishermans corner dan?(quote)

Does Howdy Doody have Wooden Balls! :letsdrink I'll bring whats left with me and yall can fight over'em. Gonna make another post later and see if other members wanna get in on another order.


----------

